# Bought new monitor and now I have no sound...



## michaelt8 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just bought an LG w2252tg 22" monitor for my computer and replaced an old hp monitor. my CPU is actually a Compaq. when i unplugged the original monitor and hooked up the new one, there was a plug that went from my tower to the monitor that is just laying there. there is no place to plug this into my monitor and i think it ties in with the sound. my new monitor is obviously working except i have no sound at all. can someone please help me with this issue? i have gone to my device manager and all the components are fine under the sound tab. thank you for your help!!!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I think that the plug you are talking about is for the sound and you have to look carefully at the back of your monitor to see the socket for it as its very small ..upend the monitor face down and you should then see it ...its not visible from the back,its sort of up underneath like the power connector ...
You should however be getting sound from your normal speakers if you have them.....

Note that not all monitors have inbuilt speakers but would have thought that yours has ......


----------



## Wuzzin (Jun 16, 2005)

im looking on the LG site, and i dont see anything about speakers : ( i think you need seperate speakers, if nothing else, you can probably hook the sound cord into your old monitor for sound for now lol.

PS: follow the loose cable, if it's got green jacks or goes into a green port on your computer then that would be your sound cable.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Pick a set according to you budget.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&SubCategory=60&N=2010370060


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Yeah many of those older monitors had the amp for the speakers in the monitor so you will have to get powered speakers now.


----------

